# Special FX hair dye



## Jeana Marie (Sep 15, 2013)

Okay my roots are coming back in and Pay Day is coming up! I have red now but a bit more natural but Im soap capping it out and I want a bright red that Snooki has now---where it has the different multi tones   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     The hair salon uses Special FX and I would love to know the different shades of red and if I should soap cap or color correct or just soap cap the bottom i am thinking most likely the candy apple red with burgundy wine lowlights


----------



## Jeana Marie (Sep 15, 2013)

I would rather go pro so they can make it look different and do subtle highlights like natural looking hair


----------

